# Bad River Outdoors "Tagged Out" Range Finder



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

In my internet surfing I am always looking for something unique and not quite mainstream in the archery world. Well, what do ya know I found this very interesting range finder made by a Michigan company called Bad River Outdoors. Located in St. Charles Michigan and founded in the fall of 2007 by Owner/CEO Ed Humpert and VP Tom Smith. Dedicated to building a product they felt was needed and missing in the archery world.
They came up with the “Tagged Out” Range Finder. The range finder is made specific to your type of sight and then mounted on the site. Placing the belly line on the belly of your animal then looking at the top of the animal and referencing the distance to the left side is the yardage. All this can be done at full draw. Do that with your electronic range finder I’ll buy! Just kidding I really won’t buy.
But, seriously guys and gals how many times have you lifted your electronic range finder and then lost the shot? Not any longer with the “Tagged Out”.
The Tagged Out comes in three models.
1.) Tagged Out for Crossbow: constructed out of solid aluminum and coated for low light conditions.
2.) Tagged Out Extreme: also constructed out of solid aluminum and coated for low light conditions.
3.) Tagged Out Acrylic: clear acrylic overlay for your sight. Also, has an adhesive backing to secure to virtually any sight. The acrylic model is also offered at a much more affordable price.
Well being a skeptic I put the “Tagged Out” Extreme on my Cobra Boomslang and it fit just as well as Ed had told me it would nice and snug. There are also 2 set screws for a more secure mount.
I then followed the instructions on their website http://www.badriveroutdoors.com/howto.html . I began testing this and found it to be pleasingly accurate. Please note the one I tested is for whitetail. You will need to buy the “Tagged Out” according to the animal you are hunting and Ed and Tom will be more than happy to assist you. They were very patient and helpful with me answering all my questions in a very timely manner. I also used it a couple of times at my local 3D course on the deer and found it very helpful and perfectly legal to use. Also, if you are a stand hunter you will not need to make any other adjustments. If you have questions refer to their website www.BarRiverOutdoors.com for help and contact information.
So in closing I was skeptical at first but a believer in the end. Although, not an electronic range finder the Tagged Out will put you in close enough to harvest that animal in your sight at full draw.
*Article written by: Gary Elliott*​


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Any one try this out yet?


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I've done two reviews on the Tagged Out ranger, here's the newest one we did:






I love mine.


----------

